# Feeding a ration balancer to a horse who had laminitis



## barnbum (Aug 26, 2010)

I've researched a lot of them--and remember even on Buckeye Gro N Win my horses were cresty. And some vets (not mine--a friend's) don't like the protein levels--even balanced out with the hay. Right now everyone gets a tsp (sigh) of Mega-Cell, which I get from Smart Pak. Lots of good stuff in there! Their coats aren't as shiny, but other than that all is well. I'm using up the last bag of Carb Guard--which I will stop--just the yearlings get it now.

All horses except one yearling are easy keepers--very easy keepers. I have a dry lot now and we are adding a huge one this weekend!




So, now I really have control of the grass situation.

But, I want to make sure they are getting what they need, from yearlings, to retired mares. And I want to keep it simple.

Triple Crown Lite looked like a possibility. Anyone use that? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Becky (Aug 26, 2010)

You can see the NSC of the Triple Crown products here Carbohydrates in Equine Nutrition. Anything below 10 is good and the Lite is 9.3. I know others use the Safe Starch Forage successfully.

Here, I do feed a protein/vitamin/mineral supplement (Progressive Nutritions Pro-Add Ultimate) to all my horses including one who has foundered previously. She is on dry lot only and gets Standlee Timothy pellets too plus some grass hay. I, too, like to keep it simple. The rest of the horses get alfalfa pellets.

T/C Lite pretty much looks like a Ration Balancer but lower in protein. It should be a good choice when fed according to directions.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 26, 2010)

The Alfa Gro 'n Win has only 14% protein, Karla. That's what I feed my girls (they are on a timothy/alfalfa hay).


----------



## barnbum (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep researching and just read this



> Don’t Guess. Test your hayKathryn Watts Copyright 2008, Rocky Mountain Research & Consulting, Inc.
> 
> In our effort to ‘cover all the bases’, many of us feel we have to supplement with fortified grains in an effort to feel secure that we are providing enough vitamins, minerals and protein in our horses diet. Grain may present an unnecessary amount of sugar and starch that may even be dangerous to those horses suffering from laminitis or other forms carbohydrate intolerance. Is the use of broad-spectrum supplements creating an expensive sense of false security? Are we still just guessing about the specific nutritional needs of our horses? Are you wasting money on supplements you may not need, or even making your mineral imbalances worse? Are you assuming that because you feed your foundered pony only grass hay that you have minimized the sugar in his diet? Does your hay provide enough protein for your horse’s stage of growth and activity level? If you are not having your hay analyzed, you cannot answer any of these questions. A hay test can.
> 
> As our knowledge of equine nutrition continues to advance, more attention is being focused on individual components of the diet. As pasture or hay is the cornerstone of the equine diet, knowing its composition is vital to assuring our horse’s needs are being met. Nutrient deficiencies and imbalances in hay are common, even in hay that looks to be of high quality. Too many of us learned how important hay testing is after our horse’s health deteriorated. More informed horse owners are taking proactive measures in hopes of addressing the need for a balanced diet, and as a result the equine supplement industry is booming. Major mineral imbalances contribute to bone disorders such as Developmental Orthopedic Disease. Trace mineral deficiency is implicated in a broad spectrum of horse health issues including metabolic disorders, bone and muscle disease, hoof and hair quality, immune system dysfunction, poor athletic performance and infertility. Protein content of hay varies widely, and may be deficient or excessive in a ration based totally on forage.


Hmm--maybe I should get my hay tested first. There's a lab just an hour away.



> T/C Lite pretty much looks like a Ration Balancer but lower in protein. It should be a good choice when fed according to directions.


I agree, Becky! I liked the looks of that--and was impressed by all TC puts in their website. I've received an email from someone else who likes it.

Thanks, Matt--I hadn't see a Buckeye product with lower protein. I feed an all grass hay though.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2010)

Rather than a ration balancer, I would seriously consider a high quality, low carb / low starch pellet and hay that has been tested to be in the right parameters.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, Jill. I've heard ration balancers can have a lot of sugar, so it looks like we'll be trying Triple Crown Lite. I called County Max and it's only $16 a bag!! That's awesome. I will need to keep an eye on Mazie--she's the only one who might not get enough calories from it, but I'm very good at watching/feeling my horses, so I'll know if she needs more. The horses will be happy to get more than a tsp of pellets at a time.

I will look into getting my hay tested... I remember another buyer of the place I get hay had it tested last year and it was great stuff for first cutting grass, but I know every year can change, and fields can differ.

Will having horses ever not plunge me into learning/studying about something??!!


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 26, 2010)

There are some of us who simply can't test our hay. We buy hay from the feed stores and the source changes all the time. It had never been a problem untill one of our mares foundered just before foaling. She wasn't over weight. The vet said to consider it something like gestational diabetes, but the bottom line was we found ourselves in a life or death situation. Nothing we tried worked untill a Forum member called and suggested we try Triple Crown Safe Starch Forage. That saved Dinah's life. Within a few days we could see improvement in her pain level and several months later she is sound and happy and so are we! That is all she gets. If you read about it you find it is fortified (has little pellets in it) to meet all of the needs of a laminitic horse. It is a chopped hay product that is tested for NSC.

Charlotte


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2010)

barnbum said:


> Will having horses ever not plunge me into learning/studying about something??!!


Honestly, I doubt it! However, I think that's how it's actually supposed to be. In the past, any time I got to feeling I really know my stuff, one of my horses will come up with something that lets me know there's still a lot for me to learn. It's not always bad stuff. That there is always something "new" (to us) to learn when it comes to horses is a big part of what actually keeps it such an interesting hobby


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 26, 2010)

Safechoice is recommended for miniature horses, low in starch and sugar. I feed it to my mare and foal, and yearling.

Ration Balancers are fed according to the hay forage you feed, they fill the gap. I use Enrich 32 and feed grass hay to the other horses including our saddle horses. It is not high in sugar or starch, I would feed Progressive, but I cannot get it here. Balancers are fed in very small amounts so the high protein level, is not what you are actually feeding. Also at $32 a bag, it is a bargain for the small amount fed to each horse, just like feeding a high quality cat or dog food. You feed less, since it is more nutritious, with higher grade ingredients, so less waste, and more bang for your buck.

I discovered Balancers through my daughter and tried it tentatively. I am amazed! I had poor hay in this area last year, and the balancer helped immensely. Also Balancers are recommended for miniature horses since it does NOT add weight, only dense nutrition in a small amount. Research Purina balancers.


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 26, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> Safechoice is recommended for miniature horses, low in starch and sugar. I feed it to my mare and foal, and yearling.
> 
> Ration Balancers are fed according to the hay forage you feed, they fill the gap. I use Enrich 32 and feed grass hay to the other horses including our saddle horses. It is not high in sugar or starch, I would feed Progressive, but I cannot get it here. Balancers are fed in very small amounts so the high protein level, is not what you are actually feeding. Also at $32 a bag, it is a bargain for the small amount fed to each horse, just like feeding a high quality cat or dog food. You feed less, since it is more nutritious, with higher grade ingredients, so less waste, and more bang for your buck.
> 
> I discovered Balancers through my daughter and tried it tentatively. I am amazed! I had poor hay in this area last year, and the balancer helped immensely. Also Balancers are recommended for miniature horses since it does NOT add weight, only dense nutrition in a small amount. Research Purina balancers.


I was going to add the same about Enrich 32. The purina site states

"Controlled Sugars & Starch Low soluble carbohydrates - may help reduce the risk of adverse health effects caused by the management error of overfeeding." 

Wow, I can't believe you pay that much a bag!!!!!

I get it from $23 and change up to $25 and change. I tweek the feed depending on the horse and time of year. Some get some oil in the winter or some get non-fortified feed (as stated on the purina site) mixed in for some extra calories if needed. Of course their main diet is hay, roughage is very important. I can't say what will or wont work for every horse, but this works for me.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Aug 26, 2010)

Honestly I started out feeding Triple Crown Lite, and then had to mix in Triple Crown 30% Supplement to add protein for the growing, breeding, pregnant horses. I got tired of mixing two feeds and having two bags around. I figured out for a variety of ages and all easy keepers, I could just feed TC 30% and I am soo very pleased with it! It is much more of a ration balancer than the TC Lite. I found that for most of my easy keepers the TC Lite was still too much feed, and it wasn't high enough in protein for those that were growing. My vet has okayed it for my pony mare that had laminitis in the spring.

I feed 1/4 cup a day to average (approx) 250lbs minis, those who need a little more can get up to 1/2 cup a day, but usually they don't need it. I do split it into 2 feedings (1/8 cup AM & PM). For the average 250lbs mini you have to feed at least 1 cup of the TC Lite a day. I was happy with the TC Lite also, but just makes things easier if everyone can eat the same thing!


----------



## love_casper (Aug 26, 2010)

You could always use TC Safe Starch for her complete feed. It's got all the vitamins/minerals added so you don't need to add anything else, go through hay testing, etc. Would be pretty cost effective too if she's the only one getting it. Sometimes its easier to throw hay at the ones that can handle it. If you did use it for everyone you'd just probably need to give the yearlings something more, since its only like 8% protein.


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Aug 26, 2010)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> Honestly I started out feeding Triple Crown Lite, and then had to mix in Triple Crown 30% Supplement to add protein for the growing, breeding, pregnant horses. I got tired of mixing two feeds and having two bags around. I figured out for a variety of ages and all easy keepers, I could just feed TC 30% and I am soo very pleased with it! It is much more of a ration balancer than the TC Lite. I found that for most of my easy keepers the TC Lite was still too much feed, and it wasn't high enough in protein for those that were growing. My vet has okayed it for my pony mare that had laminitis in the spring.
> 
> I feed 1/4 cup a day to average (approx) 250lbs minis, those who need a little more can get up to 1/2 cup a day, but usually they don't need it. I do split it into 2 feedings (1/8 cup AM & PM). For the average 250lbs mini you have to feed at least 1 cup of the TC Lite a day. I was happy with the TC Lite also, but just makes things easier if everyone can eat the same thing!


I switched from Progressive to TC 30% a few months ago and I LOVE it. Progressive is also really great, but I can feed even less of the 30% and get the same nutrition. Before show season i was also top coating with TC rice bran oil and I was blown away by not only the bloom in thier coats but the additional weight my yearling and 21 yr old put on. Currently everyone but my yearling gets the 30% (and the only reason he doesn't is because he has a sensitive, ulcer prone stomach... hay and equine jr only for him). My weanling also gets Equine Junior with her 30%. Additionally my horses have free choice EQUIS Ultramin, a loose trace mineral. I was so worried coming out of the spring but everyone looks great, even my moth eaten filly . A 50lb bag of 30% generally lasts me 3 months between 4 horses.

My boss, who's been raising arabs for some 15 yrs or more, has a mare with very serious lamanitis (she's insulin resistant so it compounds the issue) is on TC safe starch, and her grass hay is soaked an hour before eating. She is an extreme case, so she gets absolutely nothing else but that and the trace mineral. She can't even have an alfalfa treat or 5 mins worth of grass, because it will trigger a flair up.


----------



## maggiemae (Aug 27, 2010)

I feed the TC 30% ration balancer and the topline stays really nice without a lot of added fat depositis. The TC 30% is more expensive but it is a fixed ingredient feed and therefore the quality is consistent. The mills don't just put what is cheapest or readily available. The TC Safe Starch forage is also great - they get a lot more of it for "chew time" and it is mineral balanced. The TC lite added weight when I tried it. It seemed to be a little too much. I feed 4 oz per day, and a bag last about 4 months.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the information!! I am still working on a plan--I have enough Mega-Cell to last for a bit so have time. I called Country Max who has TCL, but not TC 30. They can order it--but it'd be a pain to keep it consistent. I want to see if I can find someone who carries it regularly. Country Max does have Buckeye, but the NSC is 13%, while TC 30 is 9%.

**************************

WooHoo--I just found a dealer who sells 12.5 lb bags of it for $6.73 and 50 lb bags for $26.90!! For how little I'd use--the smaller bag option will help keep it fresh.





The dealer says they always have it on hand because they mix it in the horse feed they make.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 27, 2010)

Nutrena SafeChoice is a good one. I like to feed it as I can use it for everyone from weanlings to broodmares. I just have to add alfalf for my weanlings/yearlings for the extra protein that they need.


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Karla

TC Lite and 30% for 8 years now for my non-working adults.

They all have amazing shiney coats, manes and tails and just plain healthy





I also feed that to my laminitis mare and she is doing well on it.

They also get grass hay and some pasture time.

My easy keepers... (the ones I've let get FAT on grass/hay... get only 30%- 1/4 cup)

2 cups a day of TC Lite provide all the minerals/vitamins needed for an adult.

Just my 2 cents...



) Good Luck!

~Sandy


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gro 'n Win is specifically recommended _for_ laminitic prone horses/ponies. Extra protein does not contribute to laminitis. Many many vets are not "up-to-speed" on ration balancers. I've only seen/heard good things. I will not feed anything else to my minis






http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/ration-balancers/gro-'n-win-alfa/Detail.aspx


----------



## Becky (Aug 27, 2010)

> Nutrena SafeChoice is a good one. I like to feed it as I can use it for everyone from weanlings to broodmares. I just have to add alfalf for my weanlings/yearlings for the extra protein that they need.


Nutrena Safe Choice is misleading by name as it is NOT low in starch and carbs. At 28% NSC, it's not a feed that you'd want to use with laminitic or IR horses. Fortunately, many of the feed manufacturers are getting on the bandwagon and offering feeds in the NSC range of 15% and below. 10% and lower is best for IR and laminitic horses.

As Matt has stated, Gro N Win and any of the balancers are good for IR horses if they are fed with low NSC hay. Balancers alone are low NSC.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 27, 2010)

I did the research first, then checked availability. The NSC on Buckeye is 13%--and it's carried at a store about 40 min away. I fed it for years and loved what I saw, but the store was inconsistent in keeping it in stock and I often wondered how long it had been in their store room. One time they stuck a taped up bag in my van--ummm--nope.



Another time I called to make sure they had some in stock, the person on the phone said yes, I drove there only to discover the computers weren't updated and they had none. :arg!

So--I'd prefer to not deal with them for feed. I'm happy to buy treats and rawhides for the dogs there.





I love the whole idea behind ration balancers. They just make perfect sense for minis. I had done a lot of research on them when Robin was here--remember her? She was amazing!!



I stopped because my horses still had crests, but I believe that was more from grass now. A friend's vet wanted her horse off a ration balancer due to the high protein, and I took that to heart too, although I understood why it was acceptable. But, my vet just said Rosie will need a ration balancer. Hey--I think I'm the one who taught her about them!





Anyway--the news of the 12.5 lb bags is perfect and the deciding factor for me in this case. So--chapter 14 of horse feed research comes to a close. I hope there is no chap 15.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 27, 2010)

Becky beat me to it. Safechoice is NOT good for IR horses. Don't ever take a company's word that their product is "good" or "safe" for metabolically challenged horses. ALWAYS ask for the NSC, as that is the true way to know if a product will work. When it comes to risking my horses' soundness, I'd much rather have a concrete number than some feed rep's opinion on whether or not the feed is safe.


----------



## chandab (Aug 27, 2010)

barnbum said:


> I love the whole idea behind ration balancers. They just make perfect sense for minis. I had done a lot of research on them when Robin was here--remember her? She was amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karla,




You're brilliant... I was trying to figure out why my one girl was cresty, despite being on ration balancer and grass hay, duh, she goes out with the others for a couple hours grazing daily.



So, I guess, she'll go in the no pasture pen with my other no grass girl.

That's awesome that you can get a smaller bag.


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 27, 2010)

Karla,

This is the info that I have received from a Purina specialist:

I have 2 of my mares on WellSolve L/S and I am very pleased with the results.

(For horses that have laminitis issues we recommend WellSolve L/S. It is a low sugar diet that contains no molasses, corn or oats. It also has Biotin added to help with hoof health. This formula provides an exceptional nutritional balance to support muscle, skin, hair coat and hoof health in a very low soluble carbohydrate formula for horses with extreme sensitivity to dietary starch and sugar. When fed as directed it will contain all of the vitamins, minerals and nutrients a horse needs per day. I have attached a feed tag that list all of the ingredients and feeding recommendations. I have also attached a feeding recommendations for minis. You should follow the recommendations that are listed for Equine Lifestyles which includes WellSolve L/S. If you have more questions please, let me know.)

Pat Herndon

Animal Care Specialist

100 Danforth Drive

Gray Summit, MO 63039

Phone - 636-742-6216

Fax - 636-742-6170

1-800-227-8941

e-mail- [email protected]


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 28, 2010)

Oops, *controlled starch*, not low starch. This link explains:http://www.cbar5.com/page11.aspx


----------



## barnbum (Aug 28, 2010)

chandab said:


> Karla,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well--I'm guessing. BUT--when I see how much my horses have lost--very gradually--on dry lot--the grass has to be a big piece in this picture. Whoever had a crest--it's softer and smaller. My farrier told me years ago that grass is ice cream--NOT salad.



And when I attended a horse clinic in the spring, I talked to a vet who spoke about minis. He said the best advice he can give for minis is to keep them on a dry lot. They are just too tough to feed when grass is thrown in the calculation. I'm more than happy to give them more hay--and soak hay for 3/5 every evening so they can be allowed more.

I've watched my horses closely. From what I'm seeing, they would rather be on a dry lot together than on grass with a muzzle. I've had Gypsy on grass with a muzzle, and she'll stand by the gate wanting back to the dry lot. Last night I spread out some hay in the dry lot, then walked the yearlings over to the grass pasture--neither wanted grass--they wanted hay with their herd. So, I feel better and better about the whole dry lot thing. They spend more time mutual grooming. We will still have more grass than dry lot, but I will continue to use muzzles for all but Mazie. Once I start school, my plan is to keep them together on the dry lot, then let the yearlings on grass when I get home, while the others snack on hay. Or--maybe they'll keep wanting hay too!

So--we will be killing a lot of grass today. And now I know 21 days need to pass before I can open the back gate to more room to roam. I look forward to that!





Donna--what my concern with the feed you mentioned is just how much they'd have to eat to get the needed supplements. That's always where the trouble comes in. Ration balancers are fed in such small amounts--and they get all they need.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe I missed it somewhere, but I wonder why you are going off the Carb Guard? That is the grain I use for my IR mare as it is very low in NSC. Also, are you feeding Remission that is designed to help prevent founder in horses like ours? I give my mare a half dose every day because the ingredients are the same as Quiessence and she was getting a bit too quiet to do 10 or more classes a day at shows. She gets low NSC hay, beet pulp without molasses, daily wormer, vitamins and no grass, in addition to her Carb Guard. It is a challenge keeping her weight at the right level, but most of the time she looks pretty good.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 28, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere, but I wonder why you are going off the Carb Guard? That is the grain I use for my IR mare as it is very low in NSC. Also, are you feeding Remission that is designed to help prevent founder in horses like ours? I give my mare a half dose every day because the ingredients are the same as Quiessence and she was getting a bit too quiet to do 10 or more classes a day at shows. She gets low NSC hay, beet pulp without molasses, daily wormer, vitamins and no grass, in addition to her Carb Guard. It is a challenge keeping her weight at the right level, but most of the time she looks pretty good.


Good question.



I want the mares on no grain at all. They don't need it. Carb Guard is low in NSC but it has higher calories than my mares need--even on so little. And when they get so little, it's pretty worthless for vit/min supplement. Even Tucker, a yearling, who is built just like his mama and Julie's Blessing (but taller, lots taller



) is a solid big boned boy and he does not need any more than hay and a bit of grazing. But, he needs supplements, for sure. Mazie,a yearling, is the only horse I have who might need more calories than the TC30. I give her more Carb Guard (finishing the last bag) than Tucker now and she's at a good weight. Of course, to me she looks thin



but her ribs are well covered. She very fine boned and looks petite next to Tucker.



She's the one I'll have to watch. I give her more grazing time now. If she needs more calories, I'll add something for her. Time will tell.

Rosie is on Remission. I've started Gypsy on it too--only due to cresty issues. Both of their crests are very soft and shrinking, but I thought it'd help. Both hate the stuff, but I sprinkle a small scoop on their soaked hay in the evenings so both get it in.

Oh--Rosie has not shown any soreness for a week! I texted my farrier and said my heart was singing. He replied "Sing on!"


----------

